# Yamaha DGX630B



## leadmx

Does anyone have the Yamaha DGX630B? (I hope that is the correct model number) It is the one with 88 full size keys and is weighted. I need a new keyboard with MIDI ect. and was looking at this one, mostly because of budget constrants. I was just wanting an opinion of this keyboard. I mostly will use it for entering music into the computer and playing with the headphones on so as not to disturb the rest of the family. I don't get to play my piano much when the kids are at home, to much noise from me and them! 

Thanks


----------

